# The Ten Commandments of Healing



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

I came across this "little gem" in a paperback book entitled " Self Healing - use your Mind to Heal your Body" by Louis Proto. I would encourage everyone to try a get a copy.In the book, the author gives, what he calls the "Ten Commandments of Healing". While generic, it can be applied to any specific problem or condition. The ten are:1. De-Stress yourself2.Detoxify your body3.Nourish your immune system4.Boost your vitality5.Let go of all negativity6.Affirm the positive7.Visualize Health8.Love yourself more - and more9.Express your feelings10.Listen to your inner self.Rules we all could live by!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

does he say more about nourishing your immune system?tom


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,Each of those "ten commandments" receives a full chapter in Proto's book. The specific chapter on nourishing your immune system, basically goes thru the vitamin and minerals that are required to stay healthy. Not anything "earth shattering". I've got a simple rule - check out the ingredients, if you can't pronounce them, don't take them!His next chapter on boosting your vital energy, recommends all the supplements one should look at, plus he goes into detail on the points for reflexology and how to do your own massages. Also talks and shows meridians for self administered acupressure.In all its a good book. Check your library out - they may have a copy.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like good advice, Chris.... a menu to live by. Thanks for posting it.The one that may be perhaps the biggest challenge is #5.... at least for some of us who have limbic system malfunctions. Can I add #11?11. When your life is so busy and fast-paced that you are unable to always adhere to 1-10, don't beat yourself up over it.....







Evie


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Evie,Your # 11 is welcomed!!Letting go of negativity does sound hard to do - but it doesn't have to be.Science tells us that our body literally replaces all the cells with new ones, within a year. Yet we still carry around the same emotional baggage that we had a decade ago? Why??We need to look deep within ourselves and come to terms with our own baggage and realize that sometimes we need to forgive.... not condone....but forgive those people that have hurt us in the past. Once we learn to forgive, we can all move on. Hanging on to negativity takes alot of energy from us and it "eats away" on our insides. Yes, I know it's easier to say than do, but try. Or if all else fails "Fake it until you make it".Keep wellChris


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

Forgiveness has become a cornerstone of my healing.... even when others continue to perpetuate negativism. Had I not made this change in my life, there would be no light at the end of the tunnel.There are some things in this life that I will never fake....







..... but on those days when I feel absolutely consumed with negativity.... I do just exactly that.... and it's what helps me to keep myself afloat. My goal is to build a raft ...........







Thanx again for your upbeat messages, Chris Evie


----------

